# Best connectors for



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Best connectors to use to connect SE to the service drop? 100 amp service


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

I always use Polaris taps...they are expensive but easy to use.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

We use parallel groove mechanical connectors here, as does the poco. The poco only use butt splices for 100 amp services.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Any links?


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

A few options:


NSI Polaris taps, the expensive method:
(Tightens with a hex)











H-type Compression Connector, more cost effective:








You'll need a BURNDY MD6-8 Crimper to use them:










And you can always use split bolts at a higher labor cost (time):


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I must be stupid. I let the POCO do it.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

PA, doesn't your poco have a spec on which ones they require you to use?


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> PA, doesn't your poco have a spec on which ones they require you to use?


I've gone on their website and read their entire 63 pages requirements and can't find it in there anywhere.


----------



## waco (Dec 10, 2007)

I use tomics(?) or regular 1/2 inch romex connectors and tape. The PUCO makes the permanent splices.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

480sparky said:


> I must be stupid. I let the POCO do it.


I thought the POCO always made the final connections, overhead or underground.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

John Valdes said:


> I thought the POCO always made the final connections, overhead or underground.


Not if you are doing a service change.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah, im am taking her from a 60 amp service to a 100 amp service. From my understanding i can do all and they will come out next chance after inspection and install new meter.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> Yeah, im am taking her from a 60 amp service to a 100 amp service. From my understanding i can do all and they will come out next chance after inspection and install new meter.


If that the case, then let them hook it up. If its temporary, i've heard of people using romex connectors.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

John Valdes said:


> I thought the POCO always made the final connections, overhead or underground.





NolaTigaBait said:


> Not if you are doing a service change.


Every POCO and jurisdiction is different. Some POCOs require an inspection, some don't Some require that they make the connections, some don't care, and some require the electrician do it.


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

My vote is for the Polaris type if you don't have a crimper.

The problem with the split bolts is there is too many things to hold and too much exposed metal if your working hot. You have 2 channel locks, 2 stripped conductors, and the bolt. Trying to do it hot near the guywire iss not fun. Some areas the EC connects the service drop. Split bolts are fine for the ground conductor.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Not if you are doing a service change.


Not here, thankfully the Poco takes care of all that. I've no business making taps to 200 amp wire


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

active1 said:


> My vote is for the Polaris type if you don't have a crimper.
> 
> The problem with the split bolts is there is too many things to hold and too much exposed metal if your working hot. You have 2 channel locks, 2 stripped conductors, and the bolt. Trying to do it hot near the guywire iss not fun. Some areas the EC connects the service drop. Split bolts are fine for the ground conductor.


Split bolts to me seems idiotic.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

I am gonna go with the Polaris taps


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> I've no business making taps to 200 amp wire


Why not??? :001_huh:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I must be stupid. I let the POCO do it.


 That is what I would do also. If someone lived there I would use romex conn. for the temp. joints.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

BuzzKill said:


> Not here, thankfully the Poco takes care of all that. I've no business making taps to 200 amp wire


It's not that big of a deal. I only do this with existing services, if it's a new construction or the house is vacant I will let the poco make the connections. I have a Burndy md6, but i'm not sure what connectors to buy and if I need a die or not:jester:


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

I'd MUCH rather have it the way it is here than f-around waiting for the poco or having to make appointments at _their_ convenience. 
We do a single-family, single meter service and we make the taps using service taps approved by our poco. 
No waiting. No fuss. 

You have gloves anyway.....right??? :thumbsup:


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

I have to make the connection, i doubt the woman wants to go without power until they come out.


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Why not??? :001_huh:


do that hot?
Thanks, but no.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> I have to make the connection, i doubt the woman wants to go without power until they come out.


Then use the Polaris.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> I have to make the connection, i doubt the woman wants to go without power until they come out.


 Go with the romex conn. they will be a whole lot cheaper than those Polaris blocks.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Go with the romex conn. they will be a whole lot cheaper than those Polaris blocks.


I don't think he wants to do this, we've mentioned it several times.


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> It's not that big of a deal. I only do this with existing services, if it's a new construction or the house is vacant I will let the poco make the connections. I have a Burndy md6, but i'm not sure what connectors to buy and if I need a die or not:jester:













*MD6-8

**HYTOOL™*

HAND-OPERATED TOOL

Installs full range of connectors (taps, splices,
terminals): #14 through 4/0. Applications: Full
Tension and Non-Tension.

The MD6-8 has a five (5) year warranty and is
designed to provide over 90,000 reliable
crimps installing full-tension and non-tension
connectors.

The MD6-8 *installs almost all of the line, pole
and house connections in the Burndy
Compression Connector Program with only
one (1) extra die set (W-BG).* *The tool has two
(2) permanent die grooves, “O” and “D3” for
distribution tap connectors.* The “D3” groove
also serves as a seat for die inserts to install
additional splices, taps and terminal connectors.
The die inserts snap into the D3 groove
easily with one hand and lock securely in the
tool with the spring loaded positive lock die
retainer buttons. 

*BENEFITS*

• Proper crimps are assured with butting steel jaws.
• *No additional dies required for “O” and “D3 ” size tap connectors*.
• Increased strength and greater bearing area is provided with larger steel bolts.
• Fast, easy, one-hand die insertion.
• No lost dies with spring loaded positive lock die retainer buttons.
• Easy visual field check for proper tool adjustment with orange alignment guide lines.
• Over 90,000 crimps provided with Teflon impregnated steel backed bronze bushings.
• Full crimp force assured with over center cam action.
• Easy tool adjustment with allen wrench. 
• Operator protection provided with butt stops and heat shrink tubing. 
• Long life expectancy provided with select clear hickory handles and lightweight high strength aluminum alloy castings. 
• Easier tool operation is provided with bent handles and anti-slip grips.
• The “D3 ” groove accommodates the complete line of type “W-” die inserts.
• 5-year limited warranty.


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> Then use the Polaris.


That's what i'm going with.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> You have gloves anyway.....right??? :thumbsup:


 Yea, with the fingers tips cut off.:jester::whistling2:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> I'd MUCH rather have it the way it is here than f-around waiting for the poco or having to make appointments at _their_ convenience.
> We do a single-family, single meter service and we make the taps using service taps approved by our poco.
> No waiting. No fuss.
> 
> You have gloves anyway.....right??? :thumbsup:


GaPower is quite reliable so it's not too bad.
No gloves, no need to touch that stuff. I guess I would if I had to but I'd rather not. Kinda like working on energized switch gear to me.


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*Green*

these are great. They confuse the lineman


----------



## Paelectrican (Mar 2, 2009)

Need to use something to make permanent connection. God only knows when and if this electric company would.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Paelectrican said:


> Need to use something to make permanent connection. God only knows when and if this electric company would.


Then I would go with what Grimlock suggested.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

BuzzKill said:


> Kinda like working on energized switch gear to me.


Not even close. :no:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> Not even close. :no:


I've done it, I just don't like it; same with tapping service wires hot.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

I used to work out of a bucket truck and pretty much did most of the companies services, pole lights, etc.

I used H-Taps quite a bit for a number of applications and on service entrances I typically used Burndy Insulink type ES compression fittings. 

Anyway here's a link to a pdf of some of the overhead connectors burndy makes...

http://portal.fciconnect.com/Comergent//fci/documentation/E-Overhead.pdf

EDIT: I forgot to mention that both types of connectors that I used would require a crimp tool and appropriate dies.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

For 100A I'd use Blackburn Insulinks red/red(shotgun shell) but you need a set of handles with a 5/8" nose die. They cost about $.45 each. Otherwise, the Polaris option is probably the next best if you don't like split bolts.


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

Mike_586 said:


> I used to work out of a bucket truck and pretty much did most of the companies services, pole lights, etc.
> 
> I used H-Taps quite a bit for a number of applications and on service entrances I typically used Burndy Insulink type ES compression fittings.
> 
> ...


So, I can use teh burndy insulink with my md6. I have the one with the bg die and I think the d3.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

My POCO gives us tap connectors to use... same ones they use.

They got tired of the EC using romex connectors making temp splices... the POCO would come out to make the permanent ones.

Problem was the POCO took their sweet time making permanent splices and the HO would get dead phases in their house 

Those emergency calls the POCO made were expensive and the HO was not happy


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> They got tired of the EC using romex connectors making temp splices... the POCO would come out to make the permanent ones.


See, they failed to use scotchcoat.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

Mike_586 said:


> I used to work out of a bucket truck and pretty much did most of the companies services, pole lights, etc.
> 
> I used H-Taps quite a bit for a number of applications and on service entrances I typically used Burndy Insulink type ES compression fittings.
> 
> ...


The Insulink connectors are handy. About 10 years ago the PoCo was still using the big Blackburn Insulinks on 2/0 and 4/0. When they switched to the compression tools that had fixed "O" and "D" dies they quit using the large Insulink because they require the 840 dies. They gave me (2) 5 gallon buckets full of the 4/0 and 2/0 Insulinks. I used them a lot on farm pole-mounted distribution set-ups. I finally ran out a couple of years ago.


----------



## amptech (Sep 21, 2007)

NolaTigaBait said:


> So, I can use teh burndy insulink with my md6. I have the one with the bg die and I think the d3.


Your Burndy should have a 5/8" nose die for insulinks and a larger die cavity for O, D, 840, etc die sets.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> See, they failed to use scotchcoat.


:laughing: your right.. water got in :laughing:


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

amptech said:


> Your Burndy should have a 5/8" nose die for insulinks and a larger die cavity for O, D, 840, etc die sets.


It does....thanks.


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

Please don't tell me you guys are really using these for a temporary service drop?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JayH said:


> Please don't tell me you guys are really using these for a temporary service drop?


Yes.. before POCO got smart, THAT was the way it was done.

The POCO guys used to try and sell us bug nuts that they "found" :no:


----------



## JayH (Nov 13, 2009)

I'm shocked and stymied.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

JayH said:


> I'm shocked and stymied.


I walk into the local POCO office and ask for "tap connectors".. they give me (15) small and large sizes for free :thumbsup:

I was not a hack using the romex connector.. I took off the lock nut


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> The POCO guys used to try and sell us bug nuts that they "found" :no:


 What are bug nuts?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

william1978 said:


> What are bug nuts?


split bolt connectors


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Black4Truck said:


> split bolt connectors


 OK, thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## DipsyDoodleDandy (Dec 21, 2009)

*...*

We use these


----------



## NolaTigaBait (Oct 19, 2008)

DipsyDoodleDandy said:


> We use these



:sleeping:


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Grimlock said:


> A few options:
> 
> 
> NSI Polaris taps, the expensive method:
> (Tightens with a hex)


That is a wimpy connector, this is a connector.:jester:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Did Pete put a door chime transformer in that cabinet?

I see phone wire top of cabinet :laughing:


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

did they use enough phase tape?


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

BuzzKill said:


> did they use enough phase tape?


I think they used different lengths of tape for "line and load"


----------



## BuzzKill (Oct 27, 2008)

hmm.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> I walk into the local POCO office and ask for "tap connectors".. they give me (15) small and large sizes for free :thumbsup:
> 
> I was not a hack using the romex connector.. I took off the lock nut


That's what I'm talking about!

I'm gonna check with my POCO to see if they'll give me some free connectors.


----------



## Mike_586 (Mar 24, 2009)

NolaTigaBait said:


> So, I can use teh burndy insulink with my md6. I have the one with the bg die and I think the d3.


I couldn't tell you :001_huh:

I haven't used the stuff in over 5 years and honestly I just don't remember any of it off the top of my head. If I had all the parts in front of me, it would come back right away. 

Also, now that I think of it, I'm not sure if the ones available in the US might not have some differences from what's available here in Canada, I forgot to make sure of that before I made that post. I suspect they're the same, but I've seen a lot of common things that we use here i.e. breakers, certain device boxes and covers, Teck90, etc. that are strictly either CSA or UL and not universal between Canada and the US. I usually (except for when I forget) try to verify something is OK in the region it will be used before saying anything.

After writing my first post, I read a little more on them and I couldn't find any CSA/UL information on them at all, and that has me a little concerned. I'm certain that the ones I used in the past had CSA printed on them, but I have no idea if they were UL listed.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

JayH said:


> Please don't tell me you guys are really using these for a temporary service drop?


Those are 1/2" connectors. I need to use 3/4" for a 200 amp service. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Magnettica said:


> Those are 1/2" connectors. I need to use 3/4" for a 200 amp service. :thumbup:


I used to just flatten out the POCO wire with my pliers and jam it into the 1/2 " romex connector :laughing:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

JayH said:


> Please don't tell me you guys are really using these for a temporary service drop?


Sometimes, the become permanent.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Only time they become permanent is when a UNION guy is doing "side work" and can't file for an inspection. 

It takes years for the tape to wear off and the "installer" is long gone


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Yes.. before POCO got smart, THAT was the way it was done.


Yup! I remember those days. :turned:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Speedy Petey said:


> Yup! I remember those days. :turned:


 
:laughing::laughing:


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Did Pete put a door chime transformer in that cabinet?
> 
> I see phone wire top of cabinet :laughing:


They are leads for CT's, E-Mon D-Mon to be exact.

We just installed an E-Mon D-Mon digital KWH meter last week in some switchgear.


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

electro916 said:


> They are leads for CT's, E-Mon D-Mon to be exact.


You are right they are CT leads, they happen to be for another brand of metering equipment but same idea.


----------



## BIGRED (Jan 22, 2007)

Peter D said:


> We use parallel groove mechanical connectors here, as does the poco. The poco only use butt splices for 100 amp services.


I use the same thing T&B - Blackburn PAA10, we call them PECO bugs.


----------

